# To Tarantula or not tarantula...that is my question...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello everybody,

Long time since I was here!!

I am here to ask the spider experts an advice!

I am about to have my first Tarantula.

I am considering:

Citharischius crawshayi

Chromatopelma cyanopubescens

Teraphosa leblondi (one of my favorites)

Brachypelma auratum

Megaphobema robustum

I am no worried about housing...that I will provide according to the chosen species... I just would like to know about your experiences... (no experience with tarantulas....just snakes and crocodilians).

Thank you very much my friends

With my very best Regards

Jorge Remígio


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Long time since I was here!!
> 
> ...


wow, everything you've picked is aggressive with the exception of the B auratum and possibly the C. cyanopeupescens. none i'd personally consider a "beginner species" the Greenbottle blues and the Fire legs are hardy and less aggressive than the others. the Brachypelmas are notorious for flicking urticating bristles,worst case feels like a combo of fiberglass and poison oak on your skin along with redness, swelling welting and intense itching. the blondi's are VERY moisture dependant, and the C. crawshayi's are the picture of evil, actually one of my favs. extremely hardy but have a strong venom as with all baboons.I've never personally kept M. robustum. i would actually steer you towards something a little more docile like Any of the Avicularia species, or Grammastola species. even other Brachypelma species, Fire legs seem to be more skittish and prone to flick hair than alot of the others. IMO. are you planning on raising it from a s'ling or purchasing an adult?that should be a big deciding factor as to species IMO. because you can grow more familiar with it as it grows.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

leviathon13 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Long time since I was here!!
> 
> ...


wow, everything you've picked is aggressive with the exception of the B auratum and possibly the C. cyanopeupescens. none i'd personally consider a "beginner species" the Greenbottle blues and the Fire legs are hardy and less aggressive than the others. the Brachypelmas are notorious for flicking urticating bristles,worst case feels like a combo of fiberglass and poison oak on your skin along with redness, swelling welting and intense itching. the blondi's are VERY moisture dependant, and the C. crawshayi's are the picture of evil, actually one of my favs. extremely hardy but have a strong venom as with all baboons.I've never personally kept M. robustum. i would actually steer you towards something a little more docile like Any of the Avicularia species, or Grammastola species. even other Brachypelma species, Fire legs seem to be more skittish and prone to flick hair than alot of the others. IMO. are you planning on raising it from a s'ling or purchasing an adult?that should be a big deciding factor as to species IMO. because you can grow more familiar with it as it grows.
[/quote]

First of all...thank you very much for your kind words and the time you took to answer me.

I do not care if the species is agressive or not...I do not plan to touch it.

I forgot Haplopelma lividum that consider a beauty...

I will consider your words...I will let you know my final decision...

Thank you very much


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

just a quick reply. How about them all? I mean if you buy 1 tarantula you will buy more. It is scientifically proven. Tarantulas are like cigarettes.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dangg, all the species you've named aren't for the beginner. but heck with it.
i currently have a p. murinus and it's doing great!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Get what you want it's not like any of them will kill you if you get bit.

Haplopelma lividum- beautiful yes but it's also a pet hole.

Citharischius crawshayi- grows extremely slow and is also a pet hole if provided enough substrate for burrowing.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> the blondi's are VERY moisture dependant, and the C. crawshayi's are the picture of evil,


Agreed. But, the Blondi (goliath bird eater) is also the perfect "picture of evil". Size, speed, aggression, urticating hairs...Blondi has it all! My former blondi sent me to urgent care with a urticating hair in my eye! They are extremely fascinating to watch, though.

Now, I just stick with my pretty little Mexican Red-Knee. The Grammastolas make good pets too. Aviculara are also a good choice but they are fast movers.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > the blondi's are VERY moisture dependant, and the C. crawshayi's are the picture of evil,
> 
> 
> Agreed. But, the Blondi (goliath bird eater) is also the perfect "picture of evil". Size, speed, aggression, urticating hairs...Blondi has it all! My former blondi sent me to urgent care with a urticating hair in my eye! They are extremely fascinating to watch, though.
> ...


ouch! worst i ever got was hair all over my chest and stomach from a L . parahybana ( salmon pink) i welted up and itched uncontrollably for 16 hrs, 12 of which were at work. didn't help that i was messing with her while shirtless and sweating. just made more hair stick to me


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello....

By accident...I started with a 4-5" Ceratoghyrus Marshalli!!!

An eating Machine...sorry for my bad pics...soon I will have some good ones

Regards

Jorge


----------

